# Using other dyes than Alumilite Dye?



## Chris S. (Nov 2, 2016)

Anyone have other dyes they use other than Alumilite? I am trying some off the wall dyes to see how well they work but nothing bonds with the Cactus Juice like the Alumilite does. Didn't know if anyone has something else they use. Like to try more colors than just what Alumilite does. I have been experimenting with mixing dyes to achieve new colors however be nice to have something that is the color I am looking for already so dont have to be chancing it. When i say off the wall I have tried Hair Dyes, Fabric Dyes, and various powders. Willing to try anything once to see what happens but resin gets expensive fast when doing testing.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 3, 2016)

I use trans tint liquid dyes with cactus juice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 3, 2016)

Sadly don't have some of the colors I'm looking for. Thinking about getting some to experiment with though.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 3, 2016)

Chris S. said:


> Sadly don't have some of the colors I'm looking for. Thinking about getting some to experiment with though.



I like their color palette, A bit spendy at 15-20.00 a bottle and you do have to use quite a bit but so far I've gotten some really vibrant colors.


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 5, 2016)

Forget which dye I used but found one that worked great to get color I was after.

Sadly photo on another device will have to wait or Take a look in the for sale section


----------

